# SD Pronghorn



## Win.308Stealth (May 14, 2009)

I am planning on hunting pronghorn in SD this year. I can't afford to use a guide, so I need to do this by myself, on public lands or get permission from a landowner. I was looking over the SDGF page and can't seem to figure it out. Do I need to apply for a tag or are there some available over the counter? Also, how much is it to get a hunting license and pronghorn buck tag in SD? Any one with advice, please feel free to respond. And, ALL and any responses will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Rifle or bow would be my first question. Second there is lots of public land out west that you can find goats on. It is hard to get permision on privats land they are fighting with gfp right now and have a lock out unless you want to pay. Try this link it will give you all the info needed.http://gfp.sd.gov/hunting/big-game/ante ... fault.aspx


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Good luck on pronghorns in SD. SD should have followed ND in closing the season last year. The last couple of winters have been hard on the antelope. There is still antelope, but probably only 20% of what there was two years ago.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

They are down but being in faith about every other day and driving goat country on a regular basis there are still plenty to hunt just need to get off the beaten trail to find them.


----------

